# What do you think of Chinese girls?



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2018)

A few weeks ago I met a Chinese girl online who is looking for a white boyfriend. While we were talking she started asking me what white men think about Chinese girls. I gave her my subjective opinion but I don't speak for white men in general. So that leads me to do some research and ask everyone else for their opinion.

This may be a touchy topic to some so please remember to keep your comments civil. Don't ask me for her contact details, I refuse to give them to anyone.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 24, 2018)

Considering how she specified "white" men, that's a red flag already, but moving on... Chinese girls, much like girls from most east-Asian countries, are a gamble, like letting the grocer pick out the fruit you will pay for. They can look great, but be terrible in reality, or looks decent and be decent, while also leaving the chance of some uglies popping up here and there. Sure they can be cute and beautiful, but that doesn't mean they are good. From what I've seen on average, Chinese girls specifically are "ok", but that's it, nothing special and nothing too common.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 24, 2018)

Another thread on the subject?

As ThoD mentioned with an opening setup like that


We could go a bit further and there are some fantastic videos from people living in China which discuss the subject, how the concept of age plays into things greatly there, some common perceptions, how location in China might change things and more besides.

Much like most things I approach people as people, seems to yield the best results.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 24, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Chinese girls, much like girls from most east-Asian countries, are a gamble, like letting the grocer pick out the fruit you will pay for. They can look great, but be terrible in reality, or looks decent and be decent, while also leaving the chance of some uglies popping up here and there. Sure they can be cute and beautiful, but that doesn't mean they are good. From what I've seen on averagenothing special and nothing too common.


for nature of my job i meet hundreds of people everydays, i can say that these rules can apply to the population of all countries, not just asians.

@tc, plus she specific asked of ''whites'', this clearly shows she IS A RACIST, who doesn't like afros or other people from Middle west and west Asia. My theory is that China, especially in their main land has a very heavy social pressure which forces people to work hard and have them to improve constantly, TC probably serves as her ''life-changer-BACKUP-TIRE'' as the fastest way to leave their country and get green card.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 24, 2018)

edit:
for clarification, this message is directed to Leon's comment.


don't cry racist because the OP talked only about a single choice.
he probably is "white" himself and that's why she asked about white. how would he knows what other people think if he is not from that ethnicity himself ? ("heyy, what Papua_New_Guinea think of inuit?" how could you even answer that if you are not that origin? nothing racist, just a question)
would he be any other origin or "color", she would have asked that one instead.

see it as "what the people of your country think about china?"

don't start racial debate when there's none.
thanks.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 24, 2018)

Cyan said:


> don't cry racist because the OP talked only about a single choice.
> he probably is "white" himself and that's why she asked about white. how would he knows what other people think if he is not from that ethnicity himself ? ("heyy, what Papua_New_Guinea think of inuit?" how could you even answer that if you are not that origin? nothing racist, just a question)
> would he be any other origin or "color", she would have asked that one instead.
> 
> ...


Read the very first sentence again.


leafeon34 said:


> A few weeks ago I met a Chinese girl online *who is looking for a white boyfriend*.


We were referring to that part. Nobody tried to start anything racial, just sorta commented on how she *might* be racist.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 24, 2018)

I think they are probably able to speak Chinese, but I know that is a prejudice.





ThoD said:


> We were referring to that part. Nobody tried to start anything racial, just sorta commented on how she *might* be racist.


She could very well have some kind of white man fetish... That is not very cool perhaps, it is kind of objectifying, and... hmmm... perhaps a red flag for the future, but I wouldn't say that is racist.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 24, 2018)

They're just regular people, with origins from China. I don't see why this is even a thread.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 24, 2018)

well, when i talk about girls with dudes at my local gym, we all share different opinions due to our personal taste, but ALL of we were agree about one thing on chinese girl is:

SO TIED  lol : )


----------



## Cyan (Jan 24, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Read the very first sentence again.
> 
> We were referring to that part. Nobody tried to start anything racial, just sorta commented on how she *might* be racist.


yes, I read the "she look for white boyfriend" specifically, and if I have a preference for blond, does it make me racist of African/indian/maya/whatever country with dark hair because they (usually) are not blond?
she has the right to have physical attractiveness without hating the opposite.

this part "this clearly shows she IS A RACIST" felt different to the "might" you mentioned, and my message was directed only to Leon, not you (your message is fine).
sorry if you took my comment for you. maybe I should have quoted the part I talked about.

let's go back to the topic :

I don't know any asian girl, so I don't have any thought. I just think you can't really narrow a hole country or culture to one person. Isn't as hard to tell what you think about people of your own country?
When I went to Japan, the family I lived with had preconceived idea that I was noisy, maybe they thought European are not polite, talks or make lot of noise? I don't know. they were surprised I was shy and fit well in japanese culture. They said I could live in japan because I "looked alike". someone could be nice when traveling, doesn't make his country full of nice people. there are good and bad people everywhere.

The only thoughts I have of Chinese people are : they are less tall than European, and they are strict on appointment and business affair. that's probably some preconceived ideas I have.
I don't know Chinese culture at all to have any idea about Chinese girls nor boys.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 24, 2018)

nihao !

i prefer Jap girls !


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jan 24, 2018)

First off, it sounds like OP was about to get scammed.

Personally, I love asian girls. My wife is part Chinese, although the Hawaiian in her is more prominent.

Something about the beauty of asian women amazes me. They go throughout their 40's still looking like they are no older than 22, but once they hit 50 they instantly look 80. Now moving on from their appearance, asians are generally known for being logically intelligent. To me, intelligence is far more important than appearance. You can have the most beautiful woman in the world, but if she is as dumb as a walnut then I want nothing to do with her beyond sex.

I got very lucky with my wife. She is intelligent, she is caring, selfless, and the best person I have ever met. She has such a wonderful heart and soul. No one could ever replace her. But she is not without her flaws, and her flaws are primarily that she has too much of a heart that she allows people to walk all over her and she just sucks it up. She may not be a super model, but if their was a contest for peoples inner beauty, then she would certainly be a finalist.

Now putting racial stereotypes aside, no matter how true they are or are not, it isn't about race, but if what features you find attractive to you just happen to be what a certain race is known for, then more power to you. But don't ever go for a girl just for their appearance. Some of the most average looking people can be some of the best people out there.

Now, I did not go in the other direction and say that fat people and generally unappealing people might be better people because that is far from the case. If someone is willing to let themselves go to shit and they have rotten fucking teeth or are just overall disgusting, well that will tell you quite a bit about that person as well.

I'm kinda rambling here now. I will just wait for the backlash from those that disagree with my opinion.


----------



## Minox (Jan 24, 2018)

Japan isn't China, but in Japan they have the term "gaijin hunter" for women (and to some extent men) that specifically want to get with foreigners. Some of these people might actually like you for who you are and you being their preference might be a good thing, but unfortunately there are also some that care less about you as a person and see you as a way to learn English/get away from their own country/other selfish reasons. For that reason I think one should be vary about people that appear to only be attracted to you due to your origin and/or appearance.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 24, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I think they are probably able to speak Chinese, but I know that is a prejudice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say that a fetishization based on race is pretty objectively racist, if not incredibly unhealthy


----------



## Minox (Jan 24, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'd say that a fetishization based on race is pretty objectively racist, if not incredibly unhealthy


By that definition me only being interested in women would make me sexist since I discriminate against men in my dating preference.

I do however agree that focusing only on someone's appearance/origin isn't desirable and only serves to make that person look superficial, but it does not necessarily make them racist.


----------



## Fugelmir (Jan 24, 2018)

I go to a school dominated by Chinese students and they get kind of boring.  There are attractive ones but my classes are all a sea of dark haired bespectacled heavily accented people who all (Edit: almost unilaterally, but not quite) behave very similarly (cultural trait). 

White women, especially blondes, really stand out as being most desirable.  This is generally true, but the relative rarity makes blonde women even more valuable.  Always treat blonde women like gold.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jan 24, 2018)

Minox said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Japan isn't China, but in Japan they have the term "gaijin hunter" for women (and to some extent men) that specifically want to get with foreigners. Some of these people might actually like you for who you are and you being their preference might be a good thing, but unfortunately there are also some that care less about you as a person and see you as a way to learn English/get away from their own country/other selfish reasons. For that reason I think one should be vary about people that appear to only be attracted to you due to your origin and/or appearance.


Well said! I feel the same way, I just couldn't get it out in those words. I tend to go on bunny trails.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jan 24, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> A few weeks ago I met a Chinese girl online who is looking for a white boyfriend. While we were talking she started asking me what white men think about Chinese girls. I gave her my subjective opinion but I don't speak for white men in general. So that leads me to do some research and ask everyone else for their opinion.
> 
> This may be a touchy topic to some so please remember to keep your comments civil. Don't ask me for her contact details, I refuse to give them to anyone.



Honestly I think that asian women are more likely to have less sexual partners than their white counterparts. I always wanted to go that route myself at some point if god is good to me.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 24, 2018)

Cyan said:


> sorry if you took my comment for you. maybe I should have quoted the part I talked about.


well, i made that part of comment, and i admit that I shouldn't judge her immediately, after all even tc doesn't know her how this chinese is.

one thing i may agreed is that they age very well even in their 40s, many of chineses women stiill look alike when they were 25yo, and many, many of them are just 1.6cm tall, small but cute : )


----------



## ThoD (Jan 24, 2018)

leon315 said:


> well, i made that part of comment, and i admit that I shouldn't judge her immediately, after all even tc doesn't know her how this chinese is.
> 
> one thing i may agreed is that they age very well even in their 40s, many of chineses women stiill look alike when they were 25yo, and many, many of them are just 1.6cm tall, small but cute : )


Then the moment they turn 60 they become fat ugly hags Always wondered how it can be possible, but never found a scientific answer...


Spoiler: Sorry for the stereotype, but it needs to be said...



or shown


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 24, 2018)

leon315 said:


> well, i made that part of comment, and i admit that I shouldn't judge her immediately, after all even tc doesn't know her how this chinese is.
> 
> one thing i may agreed is that they age very well even in their 40s, many of chineses women stiill look alike when they were 25yo, and many, many of them are just 1.6cm tall, small but cute : )


I never saw a 1.6cm tall woman


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 24, 2018)

Bah, mods posting here takes away from the fun a bit. I will however share something. First, sure Chinese girls are alright. I only see them in Chinese food joints, I never met one personally, let alone made any form of communication or relationship with one. I was friends with a cool Korean guy when we were in elementary school, lived near him and I distinctly remember watching The History of Trunks with him. Not the best Dragon Ball movie for friends to watch, that's an epic downer.

The thing I wanted to share, I wish there was accessible Chinese porn. I watched Riki-Oh recently and there was a Vice Warden character that had a wall of porn behind him. I mean it was a Hong Kong movie, but based on a Japanese manga/anime, so it could've been vintage Japanese porn. I assumed though immediately that it was Chinese, and lamented at how lucky that fucker is. That's my porn equivalent of a unicorn, Chinese porn. I've seen Chinese girls naked in film, I've seen a Chinese nude model, but actual porn, I haven't seen it. I haven't bothered searching intensely though.


----------



## Polopop123 (Jan 24, 2018)

Jayro said:


> They're just regular people, with origins from China. I don't see why this is even a thread.


It’s much more than that though. Skin colour, eyes, hair etc. it’s subjective


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 24, 2018)

Some are pretty and some are dog ugly like any race.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 24, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Bah, mods posting here takes away from the fun a bit. I will however share something. First, sure Chinese girls are alright. I only see them in Chinese food joints, I never met one personally, let alone made any form of communication or relationship with one. I was friends with a cool Korean guy when we were in elementary school, lived near him and I distinctly remember watching The History of Trunks with him. Not the best Dragon Ball movie for friends to watch, that's an epic downer.
> 
> The thing I wanted to share, I wish there was accessible Chinese porn. I watched Riki-Oh recently and there was a Vice Warden character that had a wall of porn behind him. I mean it was a Hong Kong movie, but based on a Japanese manga/anime, so it could've been vintage Japanese porn. I assumed though immediately that it was Chinese, and lamented at how lucky that fucker is. That's my porn equivalent of a unicorn, Chinese porn. I've seen Chinese girls naked in film, I've seen a Chinese nude model, but actual porn, I haven't seen it. I haven't bothered searching intensely though.


Is it strange that I can easily type in "Chinese" in the sites where I'm a regular and get results in that category?


----------



## Minox (Jan 24, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Bah, mods posting here takes away from the fun a bit.


I'm sorry that the mere act of me or any other staff member participating in a conversation ruins everything. From now on I will personally try my very best to not engage in any conversation, interesting or not. /S

Get over yourself.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 24, 2018)

Minox said:


> By that definition me only being interested in women would make me sexist since I discriminate against men in my dating preference.
> 
> I do however agree that focusing only on someone's appearance/origin isn't desirable and only serves to make that person look superficial, but it does not necessarily make them racist.


Eh. Having a type doesn't make you superficial. Society puts that label on someone that won't go out with Patrice because she's a bit too big for them. Being an asshole and talking down on someone with a certain physique or mindset.. That's what makes you superficial.

Having a preference or type just means you have standards. Nothing wrong with that. It also doesn't necessarily dictate who you fall in love with. I actually had a buddy that had a girl crushing on him. He politely told her that he didn't feel the same. She asked "why" and he straight up told her that she wasn't his type. There's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 24, 2018)

Minox said:


> I'm sorry that the mere act of me or any other staff member participating in a conversation ruins everything. From now on I will personally try my very best to not engage in any conversation, interesting or not. /S
> 
> Get over yourself.



Take a joke better purple person.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Considering how she specified "white" men, that's a red flag already, but moving on...


Explain why you take this as a red flag.


Minox said:


> Japan isn't China, but in Japan they have the term "gaijin hunter" for women (and to some extent men) that specifically want to get with foreigners. Some of these people might actually like you for who you are and you being their preference might be a good thing, but unfortunately there are also some that care less about you as a person and *see you as a way to learn English/get away from their own country/other selfish reasons*. For that reason I think one should be vary about people that appear to only be attracted to you due to your origin and/or appearance.


I've met Chinese girls like this before, they're rare but they do exist and if dating foreign women this is something to look out for. 


Minox said:


> I do however agree that focusing only on someone's appearance/origin isn't desirable and only serves to make that person look superficial, but it does not necessarily make them racist.


I think its perfectly acceptable for her to chase after men who have physical features she finds most desirable. It doesn't make her superficial, everyone has their personal preferences. When talking to her she said that if she meets a white guy and their personalities aren't compatible then there's no point dating him.


Memoir said:


> Having a preference or type just means you have standards. Nothing wrong with that. It also doesn't necessarily dictate who you fall in love with.


I completely agree.


DeadlyFoez said:


> First off, it sounds like OP was about to get scammed.


She hasn't asked me for anything besides my opinion. I'm researching this topic on my own (in a very unscientific manner) without her asking me to. But I'll keep your comment in mind if she asks me to do some crazy shit for her.


----------



## kai_dranzer2003 (Jan 24, 2018)

are very hot,  but I prefer japanese girls ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Sathya (Feb 24, 2018)

oh, this is an old thread but idk when this thread exist. yeah, honestly i've had a bit of a feeling with Chinese girls, but I'm so sorry why it happened.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 24, 2018)

well
they are girls
and chinese


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 24, 2018)

For me they're just like another girl, I don't find them more attractive just because they're chinese
However, I'm sure someone will find them more attractive because of where they come from...


Spoiler: CHINESE


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 24, 2018)

What do I think of Chinese girls.
The same what I think of any girl.

Icky.


----------



## Billy Acuña (Feb 24, 2018)

Well, as a mexican guy, I actually do like to meet a chinese girl, I encounter them pretty damn atractives, asian girls in general


----------



## XDel (Feb 24, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> A few weeks ago I met a Chinese girl online who is looking for a white boyfriend. While we were talking she started asking me what white men think about Chinese girls. I gave her my subjective opinion but I don't speak for white men in general. So that leads me to do some research and ask everyone else for their opinion.
> 
> This may be a touchy topic to some so please remember to keep your comments civil. Don't ask me for her contact details, I refuse to give them to anyone.




I watch ADV China on Youtube for most of my input...
...I would be cautious! 
Now that is not to say you can't find a nice lady in China, but a big left over from the Communist explosion seems to be dishonesty and coldness of heart.


----------



## RivenMain (Feb 25, 2018)

Some Chinese girls just  find them more attractive. I grew up around nothing but Asians. So naturally I'm attracted to them.
 A lot of White women look the same to me because I don't see much difference in one blonde to another. They know what they want and that's that.
Though alternatively she may seek a white male with the hopes of moving out of her country and she'd find more success with that racial ethnicity.


----------



## YTElias (Feb 25, 2018)

RivenMain said:


> Some Chinese girls just  find them more attractive. I grew up around nothing but Asians. So naturally I'm attracted to them.
> A lot of White women look the same to me because I don't see much difference in one blonde to another. They know what they want and that's that.
> Though alternatively she may seek a white male with the hopes of moving out of her country and she'd find more success with that racial ethnicity.


Im triggered from your username


----------



## leon315 (Feb 25, 2018)

Interesting, that amazing 1.6cm drawing was censored from public view, how mod so dumb to censor a suck PURE ART xD?


----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 25, 2018)

Mean... crazy?


----------



## k3rizz3k (Feb 25, 2018)

I like me some Asian.. I prefer Japanese or Korean though... But all can be nice. I married a fat white hag.. lol


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 25, 2018)

k3rizz3k said:


> I like me some Asian.. I prefer Japanese or Korean though... But all can be nice. I married a fat white hag.. lol


That's no way to speak about your wife


----------



## k3rizz3k (Feb 26, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That's no way to speak about your wife


Eh, soon to be ex wife. She quite literally does nothing all day. Except smoke pot.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 26, 2018)

k3rizz3k said:


> Eh, soon to be ex wife. She quite literally does nothing all day. Except smoke pot.


disgusting, the smoke thing
but she has a lazy ass too


----------



## CallmeBerto (Feb 26, 2018)

Bow-chick-a-wow-wow

That is all.


----------



## Taffy (Feb 26, 2018)

anybody can be an ass, white, black, or yellow. I don't associate any colors with this (...Actually when I think "total ass" I think the color purple. I have no idea why.)

but there can be some nice people out there too


Nationality doesn't matter.

...I'm Korean though so I think asians are cuter than americans 

(before anybody asks, I'm adopted. I'm South Korean, currently living in America.)


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 26, 2018)

YoshiB said:


> anybody can be an ass, white, black, or yellow. I don't associate any colors with this (...Actually when I think "total ass" I think the color purple. I have no idea why.)
> 
> but there can be some nice people out there too
> 
> ...


my view about cute people always change XD
a lot of people for me wil lbe cute even if other people don't think lol


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 26, 2018)

YoshiB said:


> anybody can be an ass, white, black, or yellow. I don't associate any colors with this (...Actually when I think "total ass" I think the color purple. I have no idea why.)









An ass???

Slang lately makes me very confused...


----------



## Taffy (Feb 26, 2018)

Anybody can be a total jerk who is mean and/or obnoxious or just generally not fun to be around.

also holy shit you have more likes than posts :o


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 26, 2018)

YoshiB said:


> also holy shit you have more likes than posts :o



cuz he saas funny shit peepo liek


----------



## ThoD (Feb 26, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> my view about cute people always change XD
> a lot of people for me wil lbe cute even if other people don't think lol


Same here, I can find the most random girl to be adorable for example when everyone else thinks they aren't or the exact opposite, mainly because I don't measure cuteness by how they act (fake cute), but how they genuinely are even if they try to hide it.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 26, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Same here, I can find the most random girl to be adorable for example when everyone else thinks they aren't or the exact opposite, mainly because I don't measure cuteness by how they act (fake cute), but how they genuinely are even if they try to hide it.


yeah i think that too


----------

